# How to get rid of scratches on leather shoes?



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

dear friend,

I have few pairs of leather shoes scratched. Do you happen to have a remedy to lighten these scratch lines?

I have tried polishing them but without much improve result.

Thank you!


----------



## josepidal (Jul 24, 2005)

What kind of leather? On the shoes with better leather, polishing usually takes care of it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

small scratches create the much cherished "patina" we associate with well-worn shoes. Are we talking scratches from sitting at an ikea desk with sharp edges or gouges?


----------



## creat3cp (Apr 2, 2006)

josepidal said:


> What kind of leather? On the shoes with better leather, polishing usually takes care of it.


found a similar pair on ebay..

for deep scratches how to lighten it?

Thanks!


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

If you have deep scratches or major scuffs that are lighter than the surrounding leather, load the scratch with a heavy dose of wax polish. Then use a lighter to melt the polish. This will darken the polish around the scratch, but also hides the scratch from anyone more than 3 feet from it.

I've used the same method to antique the toes on a pair of brown shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

thinman said:


> If you have deep scratches or major scuffs that are lighter than the surrounding leather, load the scratch with a heavy dose of wax polish. Then use a lighter to melt the polish. This will darken the polish around the scratch, but also hides the scratch from anyone more than 3 feet from it.
> 
> I've used the same method to antique the toes on a pair of brown shoes.


Plus 1...filling the scratch with wax and then forming a cap of unblemished wax over it is also the only method I have found that works reasonably well. It takes time and a lot of elbow grease but, the final result, while not perfect, is tolerable!


----------

